# ruddy dax



## freddo (7 Apr 2009)

has any body any info on ruddydax bikes am in two minds whether to buy one its looks and rides like a very good bike i think they are german not much info or suplyers in england are they an expensive bike can anyone help thanks


----------



## Cubist (8 Apr 2009)

Ffeddo:

Sorry, but you'd do very well to stear clear of that sort of thing. On a German MTB forum a poster asks the same thing, to be told:

die dinger sind schrott!! 
ich gestehe: hatte selber mal einen "räudigen dachs"





Federung funktioniert eh nicht (billigdämpfer, schrottgabel)
=> die bikes sind nicht für downhill zu gebrauchen,
(auch für freeride, tour etc. nicht)
und auf der straße machen sich die billiglager bemerkbar,
die evtl. vorhandenen promax scheibenbremsen
glühen besser als sie bremsen,
und viele andere sachen machen so ein bike zur fehlinvestition

Which roughly translates to (let me know if I'm wide of the mark Punkypossum!):

These things are scrap. 
I should know, I had one once:
Suspension dosen't work (cheap shocks, scrap-iron forks)
These are not to be used for downhill (or freeride, touring etc)
and the cheap components are all the more noticeable on the road.
The OE Promax disc brakes are better at glowing than they are at stopping you, and many other factors mean that they are a bad investment. 

Other advice on the forum was that they were, basically, overpriced shite.


----------



## Cubist (8 Apr 2009)

And though I'm no snob, I can't exactly get excited over how they look either:


----------



## bonj2 (8 Apr 2009)

frame looks a bit cheap... the way the rear triangle is thin and the rest is thick, just wrong. two-part seat tubes never look that good to me eihter.

think it's relying on the huge forks to pimp it up


----------



## 02GF74 (8 Apr 2009)

ooooh, loook where the rear tirangle pivot it!?!! this type of design, found on the finest cheap crap from argos, means the bottom bracket moves in relation to the saddle. not ridden o na bike with that set up but is seems like a very bad idea, especially when pedalling.


----------



## punkypossum (10 Apr 2009)

Cubist said:


> Ffeddo:
> 
> Sorry, but you'd do very well to stear clear of that sort of thing. On a German MTB forum a poster asks the same thing, to be told:
> 
> ...



Pretty much spot on cubist! Although it was cheap bearings rather than cheap components, but that would be nit-picking!


----------



## Cubist (10 Apr 2009)

punkypossum said:


> Pretty much spot on cubist! Although it was cheap bearings rather than cheap components, but that would be nit-picking!



PP I'd steered clear of "cheap lager", "cheap storage" and "cheap camping" and took a flying guess at "cheap components" ! Don't you just love compound nouns!

What's the play on words involving badgers? I couldn't find a translation for raudig, but guess it is from the adjective "rau"? In which case you could say the bike is a rough as a badger's arse!


----------



## Cubist (10 Apr 2009)

PP
Doh! Just looked it up in Langensheidt and discovered it means "mangy".

So, the one guy we can find who has actually owned a Ruddy Dax makes a play on words and calls it a mangy badger!


----------

